# EQ/primo



## GSgator (Jul 30, 2015)

Has anybody stacked primo with EQ would this be a waste of one or the other. When I get back from vacation I'm going to do a cycle it's been about 18 month I am  currently running low dose testE\deca for HRT. I guess my goals are to lean the F$ck out. I was also maybe thinking of stacking trenE with primo.


----------



## bvs (Jul 30, 2015)

I havent used either. But primo is highly faked, expensive and needs to be run at a high dose so you will be pinning a lot of oil. Not worth it imo


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 30, 2015)

I agree with what he said about Primo for a dude


----------



## Luscious Lei (Jul 30, 2015)

If your goal is to lean out / cut, Eq might be counter productive since it it known to raise appetite, but if you can control your hunger then it is a great recomp compound
Primo is a great drug but it should be ran for a very long time to shine. IMO it should be ran at least six months to get the best out of it.
Tren will completely outpower primo so there's no point in running both of them, that would be a total waste of money especially considering the high price of primo. You'll get more results from 300/w of tren in 8 weeks than 800/w of primo in 16 weeks.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jul 30, 2015)

All great advice on this thread.

x2 on EQ raising appetite. For a cutter, that might work against you. For maintenance (or even a lean bulker), EQ does a great job IME but does require a long runway (think 16 weeks). 

If you can find legit Primo (and can afford it), its a fantastic, low-side ride. Be wary though of any sources who you're not very close to offering you Primo.


----------



## HDH (Jul 30, 2015)

GSgator said:


> Has anybody stacked primo with EQ would this be a waste of one or the other. When I get back from vacation I'm going to do a cycle it's been about 18 month I am  currently running low dose testE\deca for HRT. I guess my goals are to lean the F$ck out. I was also maybe thinking of stacking trenE with primo.



I'm running 1000mg EQ right now and was planning on switching up to 1000mg Primo in a couple months.

I was contemplating running 500mg EQ and 500mg primo mix so I was wondering the same. I don't think it would be a waste. I think it would be better than EQ alone but not as good as Primo alone. Still leaning towards that high dosed primo run though. I'm a tight ass even when I have extra cash so I'm considering brewing it myself. I'm not a brewer but I'm pretty sure I could swing a personal use one compound brew.

Money aside, I'm sure you don't have any problems getting your hands on good gear.

What dose were you thinking of running?

H


----------



## finacat (Jul 30, 2015)

great combo
closest you will get to tren without tren lol
but might as well just run ttren...


----------



## finacat (Jul 30, 2015)

primo is very expensive 
1g eq 800primo = 700tren really
and i tend to forget people have trouble finding legit product
i know these 2 girls running tren they think its primo, i tried to warn them
gona need their jawlines shaved down but whatever


----------



## HDH (Jul 30, 2015)

They really don't equal each other at any dose. Not even close to the same look. 

_If you know where to get good raws_, domestic is around $40 a gram and int is around $20. 

Cheaper than a bottle of brewed test bought from a source.

Not even mentioning the  difference in sides for health purposes. 

All worth it to me but I'm getting older and thinking more of the long run while continuing to hit it hard and still fighting for every gain.

H


----------



## wabbitt (Jul 30, 2015)

Primo is frequently faked, even the raws.  I've gotten raw "primo" many times that sure as hell wasn't primo.  One batch wouldn't even melt at 400 degrees.  No idea what it was, but not something you want in your body, I'm sure.  If you do get raws, test the shit out of them before you brew them!


----------



## GSgator (Jul 31, 2015)

Thanks guys I already have the primo ive been sitting on it for awhile now I'm pretty sure it's legit the source has treated me and a lot of other guys very well it was also a shit ton of money I paid around 850 for 60ml not saying that means it's real but it's not like I paid 50 bucks for a bottle or something which is a sure sign it would be fake. Well I will be the Guinea pig Im wanting to run 600mg primo with 600-750mg of EQ with low dose test some var and hgh the plan is 16-20 weeks with the oils.HDH if you plan on brewing some Hit me up I would love to stalk up without breaking the bank I buy you brew lol.


----------



## Beedeezy (Jul 31, 2015)

Hgh for 16-20 weeks. Doesn't it need to be run much longer? I'm not correcting you, I'm asking the question for someone who knows to inform me.


----------



## curtisvill (Jul 31, 2015)

I find that to really see the benefits of Primo I need to run it at at least 800mg per week.  I have not stacked Primo with EQ but am intrigued by the possibilities so if you do it please let us know how it goes.  I am currently running test, masteron, tren, and primo and the results have been fantastic.


----------



## HDH (Jul 31, 2015)

wabbitt said:


> Primo is frequently faked, even the raws.  I've gotten raw "primo" many times that sure as hell wasn't primo.  One batch wouldn't even melt at 400 degrees.  No idea what it was, but not something you want in your body, I'm sure.  If you do get raws, test the shit out of them before you brew them!



Correct, it is frequently faked. In a lot of cases, it depends on time around the boards and the circles you run. Domestic and international would come from the same source. A good source will test periodically to make sure and if they do enough biz, the Chinese won't want to lose their biz. Same goes with generic GH. Never had a bad kit and I use the same source for everything.

Honestly, I'm beyond worrying about getting fake stuff. I did my homework over the years and I don't source jump for a better deal. I stay loyal and stick with the guys that have a good 12 to 15 years doing this stuff without f'n anything up.

Most people have no idea about really knowing your source. If there ever was a problem, everything is guaranteed. If there is some type of complaint the source will pay for HPLC/MS. It's not the guarantee, it's the pride that goes into getting the best product so the guarantee isn't necessary.

I hope one day everyone can feel like this but to many guys looking for fast stuff at a better deal. 

I prefer peace of mind.

H


----------



## HDH (Jul 31, 2015)

GSgator said:


> Thanks guys I already have the primo ive been sitting on it for awhile now I'm pretty sure it's legit the source has treated me and a lot of other guys very well it was also a shit ton of money I paid around 850 for 60ml not saying that means it's real but it's not like I paid 50 bucks for a bottle or something which is a sure sign it would be fake. Well I will be the Guinea pig Im wanting to run 600mg primo with 600-750mg of EQ with low dose test some var and hgh the plan is 16-20 weeks with the oils.HDH if you plan on brewing some Hit me up I would love to stalk up without breaking the bank I buy you brew lol.


There are actually 3 different sources I would throw money down on for Primo and not worry about it being fake, all private of course. We run some of the same circles so it's quite possible that you got it from one of them. Sounds like a good low side nice gain cycle.

I'm really thinking about the brew. I might get back to you on it.

H


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 31, 2015)

EQ + sero's + var.  IMHO.  fuk tren

unless your primo source is solid as can be


----------



## GSgator (Aug 1, 2015)

Beedeezy said:


> Hgh for 16-20 weeks. Doesn't it need to be run much longer? I'm not correcting you, I'm asking the question for someone who knows to inform me.



Sorry I kind of ran it all in one sentence I meant to say 16-20 wks with the oils and the hgh will be for a year plus


----------

